# Free plants local pickup



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bacopa (here with the veins px'd in m95g in mid ground)








Ranunculus inundatus, 
Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum', 
Nymphaea maculeta, 
Rotala mexicana,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'
and some others


----------

